# Alkmaar



## fromusatonl (Jun 28, 2015)

Can anyone give me a sense of the different neighborhoods in Alkmaar, such as which is the best for a family, which are close to the train station, which are prettiest/nicest, are any of them to be avoided, are any particularly family-friendly, etc. etc.? I'm seeking a general "lay of the land" for the area. We will not have a car so I do not want to be too terribly far from the train station (we can of course bike there though) but all else is open.

I plan to move there with my family (2 children, 11 and 13) and would like to find a furnished rental house to live in. So, any advice on rental agencies, housing options there, etc. would also be of great use to us.

Thanks.


----------

